# Reloading equipment



## Sawdust and splinters (Sep 13, 2017)

I have many different bullet moulds, sizing dies, reloading dies, and other equipment available. There are moulds for most pistol calibers, hi powered rifle, some muzzleloader and pellet slug moulds for 12 and 20 gauge.


----------



## Dave in Ohio (Jun 11, 2002)

Sawdust and splinters said:


> I have many different bullet moulds, sizing dies, reloading dies, and other equipment available. There are moulds for most pistol calibers, hi powered rifle, some muzzleloader and pellet slug moulds for 12 and 20 gauge.


It's been awhile since this was posted, anything left? Mainly interested in muzzleloading stuff...let me know.


----------



## Sawdust and splinters (Sep 13, 2017)

I still have everything. Anything particular you are looking for?


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

Sawdust and splinters said:


> I still have everything. Anything particular you are looking for?


what rifle molds do you have?


----------



## Sawdust and splinters (Sep 13, 2017)

I have a couple down that can be sized for a .22 hornet or .222, .223, I have about a 130 gr 30 cal, another 30 cal about 185, long rn, one that works well for 243, and 6.5x55. Another for 270. 25 or 26 out there, about half are rifle. Sizing dies to pretty much load for any main calibers. I can get more specific on weights and styles if anything interests you.


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

Sawdust and splinters said:


> I have a couple down that can be sized for a .22 hornet or .222, .223, I have about a 130 gr 30 cal, another 30 cal about 185, long rn, one that works well for 243, and 6.5x55. Another for 270. 25 or 26 out there, about half are rifle. Sizing dies to pretty much load for any main calibers. I can get more specific on weights and styles if anything interests you.


 looking for 30 cal, 303, 35 cal, 8mm, and .310,.314,.360,.325 and .432 sizers


----------



## Sawdust and splinters (Sep 13, 2017)

You can call me if you like, i can get you pics of what there is if you want. 319 720 0044


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

Lookin


Sawdust and splinters said:


> You can call me if you like, i can get you pics of what there is if you want. 319 720 0044


looking at your number we are in the same area code about an hour apart. Will give you a call this week


----------



## Radams1265 (Mar 2, 2016)

What’s still available


----------



## Sawdust and splinters (Sep 13, 2017)

Moved a few moulds, keeping all the rest.


----------

